# Ebay und Linux.

## blice

Seit Anfang September hat Ebay seine Systeme umgestellt. Unglücklicherweise leiden auch die unter der windows-manie. So konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen denen mal zu schreiben.

```

Schade eigentlich,

daß es immer noch Unternehmen gibt die Linux-User als Kunden aussperren.

Noch sind wir in der Minderheit, aber mit erscheinen von Windows-Vista und der angedrohten Auslöschung von Windows-Xp und Windows2000 werden bald jede menge IHRER kunden zu Linux wechseln,  zumal mit dem neuestem Gerichtsbeschluss gegen Microsoft zumindest in Europa der Wettbewerb sehr stark in Richung stabilerer Unix/Linux Systeme gehen wird.

Für mich hat sich Ebay als Verkäfuer damit erstmal erledigt.

Evtl sollten Sie auf Ihren Seiten OFFENSICHTLICH darstellen, daß Linux-User nur anteilweise den vollen Service von ebay nutzen können - für das selbe Geld.

In Diesem Sinne und mit freundlichen Grüßen,

N.Krüger

eBay Deutschland Customer Support schrieb:

> Hallo Herr Krueger,

>

> bedingt durch eine unerwartet hohe Anzahl von Mitgliederanfragen konnten

> wir unsere Antwortzeiten nicht wie gewohnt einhalten.

>

> Da wir Ihren Anfragen und Hinweisen in jedem Fall gruendlich nachgehen, 

> hoffen wir auf Ihr Verstaendnis und bitten Sie fuer die Verzoegerung um 

> Entschuldigung.

>

> Nun aber zu Ihrem eigentlichen Anliegen, dass Sie mit Ihrem 

> Betriebssystem Linux keine Bilder hochladen koennen:

>

> Leider muessen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass Linux unseren Bilderservice 

> nicht unterstuetzt. Wenn Sie dieses Betriebssystem verwenden, steht 

> Ihnen weder der erweiterte noch der Basisbilderservice zur Verfuegung.

>

> Moechten Sie unseren Bilderservice nutzen, verwenden Sie bitte einen 

> anderen Browser. Wir empfehlen Ihnen zum Zugriff und insbesondere zum 

> Verkaufen auf unseren Seiten grundsaetzlich den Einsatz des aktuellen 

> Internet Explorers.

>

> Welche Browser und Betriebssysteme wir fuer die Nutzung von eBay 

> enpfehlen, finden Sie hier:

>

> http://pages.ebay.de/help/newtoebay/browser-recommendations.html

>

> Herr Krueger, eine andere Antwort zu diesem Thema kann ich Ihnen derzeit

> leider nicht geben.

>

> Mit freundlichen Gruessen

>

> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (name gelöscht)

> eBay-Kundenservice

>

> eBay - Der weltweite Online-Marktplatz!

>

> **********************************************************

```

----------

## _eckobar_

Ist eine Frechheit, dass hier ebay versucht unschuldige User in die Hände von M$ zutreiben.

Hast du die von Ebay propagierte Firefox Ebay Edition probiert? Bringt die Abhilfe für dein Anliegen?

----------

## blice

Wenn Ich gebrandete Software nutzen wollte, würde ich windows mit Google-Toolbar, Yahoo-Clever, Icq+Xtraz, und die Ebay-Toolbar nutzen.

Ich will mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, WAS ich zu installieren oder zu tun habe, nebenbei geht es niemanden was an, was ich in meinen Briefen oder Kalkulationen stehen habe ...

----------

## _eckobar_

 *blice wrote:*   

> Wenn Ich gebrandete Software nutzen wollte, würde ich windows mit Google-Toolbar, Yahoo-Clever, Icq+Xtraz, und die Ebay-Toolbar nutzen.
> 
> Ich will mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, WAS ich zu installieren oder zu tun habe, nebenbei geht es niemanden was an, was ich in meinen Briefen oder Kalkulationen stehen habe ...

 

Stimme ich Dir 100% zu. Hätte mich auch nur interessiert, weil dies laut Ebay "der empfohlene Browser" für Linux-User ist.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo blice

Ich kann dein Problem nicht ganz nachvollziehen?

Ich habe vor ca. sechs Tagen noch drei Artikel eingestellt, mit einem ganz normalen ungebrandeten Firefox.

eBay-Artikel=http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260160337945&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016

firefox=

 *Quote:*   

> josef # emerge -s firefox
> 
> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : firefox ]
> ...

 

System=gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================

 (gekürzt) 

Lediglich java-skript und flash ist aktiviert.

Ich konnte auch problemlos meine Bilder Hochladen.

Nicht das ich ein ebay Fan bin, ganz bestimmt nicht,  aber mt einem normalen firefox funktioniert es.

Oder habe ich hier etwas mißverstanden?

MfG   Josef.95

----------

## blice

Ich habe einen normalen ungebrandeten Seamonkey. 

Hast Du eventuell das reguläre Verkaufsformular genutzt ? 

Ich habe im Eröffner vergessen zu sagen,daß ich mit dem "neuen" ebay  dieses "3 Minuten Formular" meinte, mein Fehler.

----------

## sirro

Wie neu ist das "neue" Formular? For 2 Wochen habe ich noch problemlos mit dem Firefox ein Bild hochbekommen. (Beim Konqueror hat die ebay-Seite aber deutlich mehr gezickt.)

----------

## schachti

Falls eBay wirklich Linux boykottiert, gibt's nur eine Antwort: eBay boykottieren. Wo immer möglich sollte man auf Geschäftsbeziehungen zu Firmen, die eine Linuxunterstützung ablehnen, verzichten - Umsatzeinbußen sind die einzige Sprache, die sie verstehen.

----------

## sprittwicht

Versteh ich nicht.

> Leider muessen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass Linux unseren Bilderservice 

> nicht unterstuetzt.

Das kann doch nur wieder irgendein ActiveX-Schmonz sein, oder was hat das Betriebssystem (!) mit dem Browser zu tun?

Müssten dann nicht alle Browser außer IE unter allen Betriebssystem unter der beschnittenen Funktionalität leiden?

----------

## sirro

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Versteh ich nicht.

 

Weil es da auch nichts zu verstehen gibt  :Wink: 

Die haben vermutlich keine/wenig Ahnung von Linux und überhaupt anderen Browsern also wird das einfach per-se "nicht unterstützt" ob es stimmt oder nicht.

Über solche Aussagen würde ich mir nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, die müssen nicht logisch sein  :Wink: 

----------

## Hotzenplotz

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die haben vermutlich keine/wenig Ahnung von Linux und überhaupt anderen Browsern also wird das einfach per-se "nicht unterstützt" ob es stimmt oder nicht.

 

Das sehe ich genauso. Die haben mal über 7 Umwege gehört, dass es noch ein anderes Betriebssystem als MS gibt und nun wisses sie nicht so recht, was sie sagen sollen.

----------

## chilla

Findet ihr das nicht etwas übertrieben?

 *Quote:*   

> Ist eine Frechheit, dass hier ebay versucht unschuldige User in die Hände von M$ zutreiben.

  Ebay darf tun und lassen was es möchte. Wenn die Benutzer sich drauf einlassen ist das okay. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich will mir nicht vorschreiben lassen, WAS ich zu installieren oder zu tun habe, nebenbei geht es niemanden was an, was ich in meinen Briefen oder Kalkulationen stehen habe ...

  Niemand schreibt dir was vor.  Aber genauso wie du aus "der gesellschaft" ausgestoßen wirst, wenn du amok läufst, wirst du eben auch aus der gesellschaft ausgestoßen, wenn du keinen IE nutzt.  :Smile:  Keiner verbietet dir jedoch, eine eigene Gemeinschaft zu gründen, in der man firefox für auktionen nutzen kann. 

Ich denke, du verstehst was ich meine. Es ist ihr gutes recht und davon machen sie gebrauch. Das ist schlichtweg pech für uns. 

 *Quote:*   

> Falls eBay wirklich Linux boykottiert, gibt's nur eine Antwort: eBay boykottieren. Wo immer möglich sollte man auf Geschäftsbeziehungen zu Firmen, die eine Linuxunterstützung ablehnen, verzichten - Umsatzeinbußen sind die einzige Sprache, die sie verstehen.

  Ausschluss der linuxnutzer bringt wohl eher bedeutungslose umsatzeinbußen.. 

Mal ehrlich. Unternehmen machen nun mal Anwendungsvorgaben für ihre Produkte. Wenn ich mir ne DVD Kaufe, brauch ich mich auch nicht beschweren, dass ich ihn nicht in nem cdromlaufwerk anschauen kann. 

Ja, für uns ist das scheisse - aber die totale boykotthaltung finde ich echt komisch..

Mal ehrlich. SAP lässt auch nur SLES10 als betriebssystem für die SAP Netweaver Server komponenten zu. Soll die ganze welt nun auf sap verzichten, weil sie kein Gentoo zulassen? :\

----------

## musv

Geb ich Dir recht. Ist das gute Recht von Ebay, das zu tun, was sie wollen. Ansich find auch die Verurteilung von M$ nicht richtig. Wenn M$ seine Spezifikationen nicht freigibt und andere Mitbewerber damit benachteiligt, ist das meiner Meinung nach ok. Niemand zwingt die Firmen, ihre Produkte (ausschließlich) für M$ zu entwickeln. Ich hab kein Problem damit, weil ich Windoof nicht nutze. Ich finde auch nicht, daß man Linux unbedingt der ganzen Welt zugänglich machen sollte, nur damit auch noch der letzte DAU damit umgehen kann. 

Genauso dämlich finde ich das Boykottieren von Unternehmen, die keinen Linux-Support leisten. Besser ist es meiner Meinung nach:

wenn man vor dem Kauf nicht sicher ist ob ein Produkt unter Linux läuft, die Firmen vorher anschreiben. Kriegt man als Antwort zurück, daß die Produkte nur für M$ entwickelt wurden, dann halt freundlich zurückschreiben, daß diese Firmenpolitik etwas kurzsichtig ist, sich für die Auskunft bedanken und ihnen mitteilen, daß man deshalb zum Konkurrenzprodukt greift.

wenn man ein Produkt gekauft hat, wo die Linuxunterstützung fehlt, dann weist man die Leute der Firma freundlich darauf hin, daß die den Linuxtreiber vergessen haben. Bekommt man ebenfalls wieder die Antwort, daß die Produkte nur für M$ entwickelt wurden, dann erinnert man die Leute halt wieder daran, daß man aufgrund der kurzsichtigen Firmenpolitik in Zukunft zur Konkurrenz geht.

Wenn das jeder machen würde, anstatt nur rumzumecken und aktiv zu boykottieren, dann würden bestimmt einige Firmen ganz schnell ihre Sichtweise ändern. Denn wenn die Unternehmen erstmal mitkriegen, daß ihnen damit ein ganzer Umsatzanteil wegbricht, dann werden die ganz schnell auch wieder die Linux- und Mäcnutzer anzapfen wollen. 

Beispiele für korrigierte Firmenpolitik: 

Skype

Ati (ok, das haben wir eher AMD zu verdanken)

Sogar Asus scheint jetzt in Teilen auf Linux zu setzen

----------

## Josef.95

 *blice wrote:*   

> Ich habe einen normalen ungebrandeten Seamonkey. 
> 
> Hast Du eventuell das reguläre Verkaufsformular genutzt ? 
> 
> Ich habe im Eröffner vergessen zu sagen,daß ich mit dem "neuen" ebay  dieses "3 Minuten Formular" meinte, mein Fehler.

 

Ja ich habe das reguläre Verkaufsformular genutzt.

Ich empfand es schon als Fortschritt, das es nun mit firefox problemlos funktioniert.

Bis vor ca. einem Jahr wahr es mir mit firefox nur möglich eine Artikelbeschreibung einzugeben, wenn ein externer HTML Editor verwendet wurde.

Und das war auch nicht immer ganz einfach, da ebay teils recht eigene MS-IE  Formatierung verlangte.

Von daher bin ich froh das es nun überhaupt eine Alternative gibt, die unter Linux korrekt genutzt werden kann.

MfG   Josef.95

----------

